# Want to start 40k fiction



## DClyde (May 24, 2010)

Hi, have enjoyed reading the Warhammer fiction for about a year now especially Gotrek and Felix and Malus Darkblade, but would now like to jump into 40k fiction. 

But where to start? 

Is there a particular book or series that will be a good introduction to the world so that I can learn what is going on and not be too confused? Thanks. :victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

If you already have a basic concept of the 40k universe (which I presume you do if you've been into WHFB) I would start with the Horus Heresy series. _Horus Rising_ is a great book and really kick starts the series. It also gives you a better understanding of 40k's main protagonists, the Astartes.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Another good one to start with is the Gaunts Ghosts series. Just the right mix of badass soldiery and good character dynamics.

Horus Heresy is also good, although it's more Warhammer 30,000  Still, a pretty awesome series.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Critta said:


> Another good one to start with is the Gaunts Ghosts series. Just the right mix of badass soldiery and good character dynamics.
> 
> Horus Heresy is also good, although it's more Warhammer 30,000  Still, a pretty awesome series.


Adding onto this; I would say that the Eisenhorn Trilogy is probably the most suitable, with Gaunt`s Ghosts Omnibus` and Horus Heresy, with the several other series, such as the Salamander and, although only a single-book long thus far, the Night Lords (Soul Hunter) is very informative...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well for a beginner i'd recommend the Ultramarines series by Graham McNeill, a very good introduction to Space Marines.

Gaunt's Ghosts and Ciaphas Cain are good for starters as well. However i'd go for the Ultramarines omnibus for a good starting 40k book.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I started with Emperor's Mercy. A bit confusing at the start, but yeah. Great book, loved it.

-BoK


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Chronologically, wouldn't Horus Heresy be (one of the) earliest in 40K?


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

donskar said:


> Chronologically, wouldn't Horus Heresy be (one of the) earliest in 40K?


Yes. I would say start with the Ultramarines / Grey Knights Omnibus and also Eisenhorn. Maybe pick up Let The Galaxy Burn for some short stories.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Space wolf by bill king. It's what I tell most people unfamilar with 40k to start with. You don't have to read all 6 ragnar books. Just the first one, it's a great intro to the universe.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

Start with Gaunt's Ghosts, the paradigm 40k/IG novel (#1 is called First and Only), one of the oldest series and IMO the best by a long shot, save perhaps Eisenhorn, which you should also read. Links and everything!

First and Only (Warhammer 40,000: Gaunt's Ghosts): Amazon.co.uk: Dan Abnett: Books

Eisenhorn (Eisenhorn Omnibus): Amazon.co.uk: Dan Abnett: Books


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Eisenhorn is an amazing omnibus. I wish I could read it again for the first time.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

The great thing about Eisenhorn as well is that it would, with a few cosmetic alterations, stand on its own outside of 40k - and probably be very successful to boot. I think the other attraction is the fact that it's an _adventure_, rather than your standard bolter and chainswords affair - there's intrigue and intergalactic detective work and a huge range of worlds and cultures. Fantastic, I can't give it enough praise.


----------

